# Colorado resort help



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright so i live in texas and i need a website that has the best deals for snowboarding packages. aka: hotel and lift tickets, we're driving up there so no need for airfair. me and my friends have our gear already and there is six of us. we're plan on staying for 7 days six nights. but i've looked for awhile for a good site but none of them are giving me the information i need. we're planning to go during spring break in march btw.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Tours - The Western Ski Travel Specialists providing ski vacations and package deals or you can say in the Alpine Inn in Frisco ( in Summit County) and buy Gold C coupon books for discounted lift tickets.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

just bring lots of beer and use it to bribe kids in boulder to let you stay the night.


this only works in boulder however.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

hey i am also from texas! we had 6 of us roll up to winterpark and we got a condo for 6 nights for $600 total. it was a badass condo, slept comfortable, and has a hottub and the winterpark shuttle picks u up 10ft from ur door to take u to the mountain. if ur interested, shoot me and email [email protected] and i'll refer u to the condo owner.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ski Vacations - Ski Resorts | Snow.com , thats all you need. explore that website, lots of info.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Ski & Snow Report, Ski Deals, Skiing Reviews | OnTheSnow.com

And Boulder? Why the hell would you stay in boulder when you could stay anywhere between Georgetown and Vail and be closer to the mountain?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

because its boulder  


ive had many amaaaaaaaaazing nights in boulder.


----------



## jmerickson (Oct 12, 2007)

I was interested in looking to go to a Colorado Resort but I have no idea what the best ones are (would be first time). What is the recommended resort for boarding. I like the long groomed to semi-grommed runs, not too big into the park but I like taking the jumps off of the sides of the runs.

I usually ride at Steven's Pass in WA and have been to whistler a couple of times. Is it worth it to do airfare and all of that to try a CO resort out or should I just stick to driving to whistler?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd suggest the snow conditions further inland away from the Pacific will make a trip worth your while. Utah, Colorado, and don't forget New Mexico. The champagne powder will astound you. The consistant conditions from top to bottom are more reliable than mtns. closer to the ocean.


----------

